
Tell HN: Hurricane Irma and impact - codegeek
All, I just thought that other than staying safe which is highest priority for the upcomign Hurricane Irma (for those around Florida), please also double check if you run any servers in that region and be ready for disaster recovery. Double check your backups and process if you haven&#x27;t. Better to be safe.<p>Most importantly though, get out of the danger if you can and don&#x27;t try to ride it out. It is going to destroy whatever comes in its path. This is a big one.
======
FlopV
I'm located in the USVI. It hit St John and St Thomas very badly.

Please take it seriously.

